# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Tips To Spot Fake Gear

## Kale

Found this on another site and thought it was very useful

*Tips to Spot Fakes*

There are many webistes selling anabolics and while there are several good sources, many of them offer fake gear. The following info you should already know...

*Amp:* Amps are difficult to copy, it is almost always real if in an Amp. However, if the lettering on the amp is easily scratched off with your fingernail it's probably fake.

*Vial:* Vials have a metal ring and a rubber stopper. On many fakes, the ring can be rotated with your hand but not on a real product. Additionally, if you see any air bubbles in the glass that is not good.

*Expiration Date:* On all gear, there should be an expiration date and lot number. On legitimate products, they are burned, stamped, or ink jet sprayed on the box and or label. On many fakes, they are printed with the label -- maybe not in the same color ink -- but in the same print process. It is always a separate process on the real deal.
*
American Domestic Drugs:* They don't ever show up anywhere where you can buy them, if you do see them - they are fake.

*Liquid Level Test:* One of the best tests. When purchasing multiple vials or amps, be sure to line them up in a row to make sure the liquid is all the same level. On fakes, often the liquid will not be even in all bottles.

*Labels:* Take a close look at the printing and spelling. It's almost unbelievable, but on there are often mispellings on labels of fakes. Take a good look at the quality of the label, that is also quite telling.

As always, if in doubt pass on the offer! You are ingesting or injecting this, make sure you get the real deal! It's just that simple.

----------


## BTK

Thanks Kale good post!

----------


## DavidYork2

There is plenty of fake amps out there... And all those things are specific to having recieved the gear. You want to make sure your source is legit BEFORE you fork over your cash.

----------


## ChuckLee

Great one Kale, as usual.

----------


## respek

I bought fake winny amps. People told me that if it seperates than it is real. Well my stuff seperated the white liquid and clear liquid and it was still fake?

----------


## lamont

if you take fake gear does the body just pass it thru with no results?

----------


## shifty_git

> if you take fake gear does the body just pass it thru with no results?


Depends.

If there is no active content and its just oil - no results.

It could still have the exact same contends as the real stuff.

But obviously your paying more for pharm grade for the name and assurance of quality.

----------


## MrGreen

I am not sure about online sources. Everyone I have found says westernunion only is this a common thing? I really find that to be strange!

----------


## AdamGH

> I am not sure about online sources. Everyone I have found says westernunion only is this a common thing? I really find that to be strange!


 :LOL:

----------


## jsinur7

> I am not sure about online sources. Everyone I have found says westernunion only is this a common thing? I really find that to be strange!


no, they should give you their address so everyone knows where to find them...  :Aajack:

----------


## MrGreen

> no, they should give you their address so everyone knows where to find them...


Its a pretty simple question. There are many other ways to pay for things online other then wire transfers. I was just not sure if this was common which is all I asked. I have bought several things and never was a wire transfer the only option in payment

----------


## fabboy54

Ok soo if you have to pay thru western union then does it make it fake?

----------


## Big

> Ok soo if you have to pay thru western union then does it make it fake?


that's kind of a silly question bro, I ordered an engine for one of my cars and the seller only accepted Western Union, does that mean it's a fake engine?
the payment methods accepted could in no way determine the quality of the gear.

----------


## gibferno

I've had success with western union.

----------


## Spot Me 329

I ordered my wife through western union. Shes pretty fake. but shes got real human hair

----------


## xavier_888888

you guys crack me up! lol  :AaGreen22: 


Awsome post KALE!!

----------


## fabboy54

I know that the method you order it has nothing to do with wether the gear is fake or not I was just wondering if they only accept western union does that make the place that im geting my gear from fake like are they trying to rip me off because they dont accept any other types of payment method. But I found out what I was looking for but thanks for the reply.

----------


## one8nine

> I know that the method you order it has nothing to do with wether the gear is fake or not I was just wondering if they only accept western union does that make the place that im geting my gear from fake like are they trying to rip me off because they dont accept any other types of payment method. But I found out what I was looking for but thanks for the reply.


if they accept any other method i would be nervous...

----------


## burt66

So vendors should't accept anything but Western Union? Thanks for the info

----------


## Flex-Appeal

> So vendors should't accept anything but Western Union? Thanks for the info


No dude this is not correct at all. There are other ways of paying for things, western union is just the most common these days.
There are other methods such as Alert Pay Pay Pal and many others. We will leave this conversation at that, nothing else needs to be said.

----------


## Reed

This should be stickied somewhere. Good read for people

----------


## CeeLo

Subscribed!

----------


## musclespawn

nice to know, but many fake things are very hard to spot especially if you don't have a trained eye for it nor you don't have a point of comparison. It will also be nice to include steroids that are unusually cheap and that comes from a shady place or person, then it is most probably fake. And it will be best to compare the real thing by researching in the net what it is supoose to look like and then compare it to the ones sold. But then again it will be hard to distinguish which is which you just have to stay informed for a lesser chance of getting the fake ones..

----------


## testa dura

if you see any air bubbles in the glass that is not good.????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????????????...plea se explain......

----------


## OH REALLY

> if you see any air bubbles in the glass that is not good.????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????????????...plea se explain......


its probably water

----------


## Lach01

great read will keep eyes out but never once had problem from supplier always top notch.

----------


## Charger527

Does putting it in the fridge, show if its fake? because the real stuff separtes?

----------


## OH REALLY

> Does putting it in the fridge, show if its fake? because the real stuff separtes?


only if its water based i think

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

Nice!!! 

ttt

----------


## testa dura

> its probably water


shake a real 10 ml vial of gear, your gonna get bubbles.....

----------


## Flex-Appeal

Bump.:.:.:.:.

----------


## LATS60

> shake a real 10 ml vial of gear, your gonna get bubbles.....


I thought you said air bubbles in the glass, this is an obviously a sign of poor quality manufacturing.

----------


## mx3

If its an online source you can go to the websites of whatever brand names of the gear there selling. Most websites will have a place where you can put in the name of the source and they will tell you if there a legit supplier of there products. Some sources wont be on their lists but if they are then you know their real.

----------


## lovbyts

There is also the stuff that is not fake but just home brew.

----------


## in2shape

i have 2 bottles test e "steris" brand @ 250mg/ml every search ive done says they only ever make 200mg/ml, also 1 bottle has a bubble in it, the lables have no exp date ,and both have the same code printed on label , and the level of gear inside each is a little off .......how ever has a cap u cant twist i think ive ticked every fake box except this 1 ...

so im assuming after reading this 1st thread by kale my gear is bunk ? opinions please ?

not happy !!!!!!!!

----------


## Kale

> i have 2 bottles test e "steris" brand @ 250mg/ml every search ive done says they only ever make 200mg/ml, also 1 bottle has a bubble in it, the lables have no exp date ,and both have the same code printed on label , and the level of gear inside each is a little off .......how ever has a cap u cant twist i think ive ticked every fake box except this 1 ...
> 
> so im assuming after reading this 1st thread by kale my gear is bunk ? opinions please ?
> 
> not happy !!!!!!!!


Doesnt sound good to me dude !!!

----------


## Charger527

exp date is a big one mate.. does not sound good.

----------


## in2shape

this is a long shot but is there anywhere in australia where i can get it tested ? considering its illegal over here im guessing no .... thought id ask....

the bloke i brought from took me into his house met him through a gym a worked at so he'd have to be pretty stupid to sell me fake gear , now i know where he lives etc but after reading your post kale i began to think ....

what you reckon sell it to some one else and wait 4 legit gear? or bite the bullet do a few shots and hope for best ? if it works great if not sell 2nd bottle etc ....

whats worst that could happen to me if i inject fake gear ?

----------


## Kale

> this is a long shot but is there anywhere in australia where i can get it tested ? considering its illegal over here im guessing no .... thought id ask....
> 
> the bloke i brought from took me into his house met him through a gym a worked at so he'd have to be pretty stupid to sell me fake gear , now i know where he lives etc but after reading your post kale i began to think ....
> 
> what you reckon sell it to some one else and wait 4 legit gear? or bite the bullet do a few shots and hope for best ? if it works great if not sell 2nd bottle etc ....
> 
> whats worst that could happen to me if i inject fake gear ?


Your call, he could well have made it himself and it could be OK. Worst that can happen is that it isnt sterile and you end up getting an absis. Not sure I would risk that but thats just me. Why not approach him and tell him you know how to spot fake gear and tell him why and that if you get sick you will burn his house down, that may work  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## in2shape

> Your call, he could well have made it himself and it could be OK. Worst that can happen is that it isnt sterile and you end up getting an absis. Not sure I would risk that but thats just me. Why not approach him and tell him you know how to spot fake gear and tell him why and that if you get sick you will burn his house down, that may work



lol classic i dare say that would definately work !!!!!!! just googled abcess pictures and read up on wikipedia ..... wont be injecting this shit [email protected]%k that !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## football3355

Nice post Kale. I refer to this when i order a cyle of injectables. Right now im just going to run halo for strength (since its mostly retainable unlike other orals), how do you spot tablet fakes? I didnt see anything about that in there

----------


## newmember

what if the hologram sticker on a bottle just shines and gives of the techni color thing that they do ( you know what im talking about ) but doesnt actually change into a different picture or logo? does that mean its probably fake or is it supposed to just do that ?

----------


## laduem88

"On many fakes, the ring can be rotated with your hand but not on a real product"

on my test p vials i can rotate the ring...but iv had great gains from it, and its from a great lab? 

thoughts?

----------


## new-b

hey guys, i bought sus and deca 10mls of each and wanted to clarify if it was a fake.
its the same old story - i got it off a mate - who got it off a mate etc etc.
the sus is in a 10ml bottle with a grey colour rubber - iv tried to turn the cap but it dsnt move (so im hoping that one good sign)
secondly there are NO expiry dates, labels, and holograms on the bottle.
i was told it was originally brought to australia in tanning bottles where each 1ml vial was poured into the reef tanning bottle then re-bottled into the 10ml glass bottle. 
there are no bubbles that appear. it is a clear colour with a tiny bit of pale shadow (10% yellow - very light)
did i get F****D?

----------


## Charger527

> hey guys, i bought sus and deca 10mls of each and wanted to clarify if it was a fake.
> its the same old story - i got it off a mate - who got it off a mate etc etc.
> the sus is in a 10ml bottle with a grey colour rubber - iv tried to turn the cap but it dsnt move (so im hoping that one good sign)
> secondly there are NO expiry dates, labels, and holograms on the bottle.
> i was told it was originally brought to australia in tanning bottles where each 1ml vial was poured into the reef tanning bottle then re-bottled into the 10ml glass bottle. 
> there are no bubbles that appear. it is a clear colour with a tiny bit of pale shadow (10% yellow - very light)
> did i get F****D?



Quite possibly only one way to find out.

----------


## PT

> hey guys, i bought sus and deca 10mls of each and wanted to clarify if it was a fake.
> its the same old story - i got it off a mate - who got it off a mate etc etc.
> the sus is in a 10ml bottle with a grey colour rubber - iv tried to turn the cap but it dsnt move (so im hoping that one good sign)
> secondly there are NO expiry dates, labels, and holograms on the bottle.
> i was told it was originally brought to australia in tanning bottles where each 1ml vial was poured into the reef tanning bottle then re-bottled into the 10ml glass bottle. 
> there are no bubbles that appear. it is a clear colour with a tiny bit of pale shadow (10% yellow - very light)
> did i get F****D?


 
there is nobody here that can tell you if your gear is legit or not by the info you posted. gear is very hard to get into australia so its not uncommon for it to be brought in inside different containers like a tanning lotion bottle then removed, filtered and placed into a vial. your only real choice here is to use it and see what happens.

----------


## h8nzpd

all these buy steroids online websites are fake haha

----------


## new-b

i shall hit it starting next week. ill either get big or get sick haha.
cheers guys.

----------


## big daddy k de

now i know how to make a good fake j/k lol

----------


## sidvicious247

I have a question, my source brings my gear prep'd, in the rigs... They are all exact it seems as far as dosage, says the pin caps arent pulled off ever, that he unscrews them, shoots in the gear, and screws the pin back on. they all come slipped into the original sterile pouch and he labels them all very carefully it seems, bundled up nicely, etc (if i had my cam with me i'd show ya'll) So my Q is, how can i detect fake gear cuz all those tips listed apply to the gear while still in its vial. thx!

----------


## Akrobatik

> I know that the method you order it has nothing to do with wether the gear is fake or not I was just wondering if they only accept western union does that make the place that im geting my gear from fake like are they trying to rip me off because they dont accept any other types of payment method. But I found out what I was looking for but thanks for the reply.


No real online source uses credit card payments that i know of. What do you think your credit card company will do when they see you buying Dbol and Test? The cops will be knocking on your door.

----------


## tembe

yeh alot of steroids to get into aus they have to put in lotions and stuff otherwise customs are able to find it PRETTY fast hahaah..

----------


## Rex9933

Good post Kale

----------


## Aodha

I order with western union and it's always been legit. I think the seller doesn't want a trail just like we don't.

----------


## G4R

Wow, haven't seen this thread in a long time....

----------


## gunslinger2

> I order with western union and it's always been legit. I think the seller doesn't want a trail just like we don't.


Exactly. Most people don't want a paper trail leading right back to them.

----------


## ranging1

"kale" i want to have sexual interactions with ur display picture lol

good post

----------


## Test 01

Nice thread thanks

----------


## SuperLift

> I am not sure about online sources. Everyone I have found says westernunion only is this a common thing? I really find that to be strange!


well how many "drug dealers" take credit cards???

----------


## shadydd24

i got some through a place that was produced in the us... the name of the gear was similar but the ending was changed to match the maker of the gear and the lables were able to peel off right away... that mean the gear is fake?

----------


## scamp

> No real online source uses credit card payments that i know of. What do you think your credit card company will do when they see you buying Dbol and Test? The cops will be knocking on your door.


i know of three online sources that sell real gear and they accept credit cards, it doesnt say anything about gear on your card statement it will just say the name of a fake business, ive never had a problem with it, and i dont ever have to pay a western union fee

----------


## Chazzyd

What is the likelihood that bottles will come with no labels at all? It wouldn't really reduce the chance of customs stopping it... but perhaps it would keep the UGL a little safer? Anyone ever see that? I got a few that way from a friend... I never got the full story from him. I have quite a few questions, but he passed on.

----------


## bobishka

Any thoughts on these Pharmacies all over Pattaya, Thailand. They all claim to sell gear..... Just curious on your thoughts or experience with that....... I'm heading there soon......

----------


## Kale

> Any thoughts on these Pharmacies all over Pattaya, Thailand. They all claim to sell gear..... Just curious on your thoughts or experience with that....... I'm heading there soon......


Generally they are OK. Obviously there are rip offs everywhere but in my experience everything I have bought in Thailand so far has been let, and I have bough A LOT !!!

----------


## swe1975

i used western union for over 10years and have had almost every thing legit and the things that was not 100% human grade pharm made was stated on the web site as copy of a couple of items!parabolan was 1 of the items that was sold and acctualy worked and of course that it isnt the legit pharm thing negma france stopped making them many years agoe!

But yes u can get really good gear no matter if it is w,union or not(even sent cash in envelope to a person and recived my stuff that was gtg!)
But i dont recomend anybody to send cash in envelopes if it is a source(even if there is a few that only use this type of payment"pretty funny acctually")

----------


## GEM_69

Wow, U would think that if these are tell tale signs on how to spot fake gear that those who try to distribute it would cover all that. Lucky for us that is not the case. Thanks for the Tips. I hope to get some gear from a source that I dont know personally so these tips will definetly come in handy. Thanks again

----------


## bntz305

> lol classic i dare say that would definately work !!!!!!! just googled abcess pictures and read up on wikipedia ..... wont be injecting this shit [email protected]%k that !!!!!!!!!!!!




::::LoL:::: :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:

----------


## Bonaparte

It must be noted that these tips only apply to purchasing HG gear (and even then, a lot has changed since this was written).

There are no set rules when dealing with UGL or homebrewed gear. You just have to trust your source.

----------


## trix8

if the ring moves is it for sure a fake, mine didnt have an exp number on it but the smaller sticker with batch number and exp was missing i pulled the top off myself and i also checked the authentication number at the labs website but another bottle i had, had the same number

----------


## alisher2o

Good info

----------


## cerealkiller326

Good Stuff, now I can distinguish the difference between Petco's cat hormones and the real deal

----------


## Hamlet

HMMM... just bought my first batch, unfortunately the ring does twist and the expiration looks like part of the label rather than an add on; now getting the feeling that I got taken based on this thread... the bottle says Pyramid in in purple... anyone have any thoughts re: that brand?
 :Hmmmm:

----------


## marcus006

thanks good info mate

----------


## TheTitan101

quick question about people saying gear is emptied out of the amps into 'tanning lotion bottles' and other things... wouldn't this be highly unsterile and asking for trouble?

----------


## BigJuice777

Interesting thread... thanks!

----------


## petrolhead

Helpfull link mate cheers.

----------


## polarb68111

nice,


Thought I would edit this alittle bit first.

----------


## AussieR19

Put it in the freezer for 15 minutes take it out and hit it with a hammer if the vial breaks its real.

----------


## bozlet

so wat happens if the gear is fake just oil? do u need to do pct or na? and wat if it is just heaps weak or under dosed??? how do u tell if u need pct for it or not lol..

----------


## eyepoker

> so wat happens if the gear is fake just oil? do u need to do pct or na? and wat if it is just heaps weak or under dosed??? how do u tell if u need pct for it or not lol..


Put it in the freezer then hit it with a hammer and see.

----------


## bozlet

that did not answer my question..

----------


## Kesthetics

thank you.

----------


## brad1986

> if they accept any other method i would be nervous...


agreeed. western union makes them seem more legit because there ass is covered

----------


## smurfette

I bought anavar and the bottle was cheaply labelled with a sticker that said, "Var" lol. I'd say that's a sure sign!

----------


## taskmasterz06

I am amazed with all this great info available on this forum, that so many people still get fake gear. I have not purchased any yet, but I will for sure take advantage of all these experts before doing so.

----------


## Bonaparte

Damn it people, quit bumping this thread. It is ancient and most of the info in it is useless and misguiding.

----------


## mirin_serratus

is this true? don't most people use those websites?

----------


## Bonaparte

> is this true? don't most people use those websites?


refer to post 86.

----------


## HellRiserPL

i was su dumb i bought that fake supplement stuff ( Have a Laugh its on me )

----------


## domensional

home brew

----------


## Regan1222

Good read before you buy. Nice post!

----------


## Race4glory

Thanks for heads up!

----------


## ovidiu31

really good for spotting fake gear, this should be stickied so new members can read it easier.

----------


## aronjrsmil

what do you guys think of "reference" sites. where the users vote on the best sources? a lot of them seem legit and have mods and a lot of members. They have a lot of mixed ratings on the sources. The ones that are voted the best by the users are at the top of the list. I went on and created my own account to make sure it wasn't a scam. I was able to make any comments I wanted and rate anything, and my comments and ratings were not removed.... was it a legit site?

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> what do you guys think of "reference" sites. where the users vote on the best sources? a lot of them seem legit and have mods and a lot of members. They have a lot of mixed ratings on the sources. The ones that are voted the best by the users are at the top of the list. I went on and created my own account to make sure it wasn't a scam. I was able to make any comments I wanted and rate anything, and my comments and ratings were not removed.... was it a legit site?


So let's just say you run a scam site and you get put on that reference site. What's to stop you from making a bot that will create a lot of accounts on that site and thus vote for your scam site? And what's to stop you from giving bad reviews to legit sites? Seems like it's easily possible. I think the way they do source checks on this site is probably the safest way to go.

----------


## razorhunter

TAG for interest

----------


## aronjrsmil

> So let's just say you run a scam site and you get put on that reference site. What's to stop you from making a bot that will create a lot of accounts on that site and thus vote for your scam site? And what's to stop you from giving bad reviews to legit sites? Seems like it's easily possible. I think the way they do source checks on this site is probably the safest way to go.


agreed. I am always skeptical since i got scammed my first time. I'm making sure they are g2g before ANYTHING else.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> really good for spotting fake gear, this should be stickied so new members can read it easier.


this info is old an out dated.

----------


## cb714

There are only two ways to tell if your gear is fake
1) get it lab tested (expensive)
2) inject it and see what happens. 

Just by looking at gear and rubbing off numbers doesn't tell you anything. You're forgetting that a good portion of this stuff is home-brewed or come from UGL's. Sure, if you buy a legit name brand and the lettering wipes off it's probably fake but that just applies to legit pharmaceutical companies not UGL's. 

Here's a tip for not getting scammed, even though it's not 100%... Go to a reputable source board and look at the reviews. If you see hundreds of reviews praising their product chances are good that it's legit. Don't just type in test e on google and expect to find legit gear. It can happen but chances are you will get scammed a few times before finding a legit source.

----------


## DeadlyD

> i know of three online sources that sell real gear and they accept credit cards, it doesnt say anything about gear on your card statement it will just say the name of a fake business, ive never had a problem with it, and i dont ever have to pay a western union fee


Pm me those websites bro  :Wink:

----------


## DeadlyD

> this info is old an out dated.


You got an up dated tips list gixxer ???

----------


## gixxerboy1

with so many ugl's there isnt really one.

----------


## DeadlyD

> with so many ugl's there isnt really one.


But the ones listed in OP still apply to most i assume ?

----------


## cbr0

Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Troy889

can i get your supplier? i am looking for something mild dont want to turn into monster. well not too fast anyway.

----------


## DanB

> can i get your supplier? i am looking for something mild dont want to turn into monster. well not too fast anyway.


Your fishing mate and we aren't a source board so asking for sources isn't allowed and by the way by doing that you will 99% get scammed

Please read the rules

Thanks

----------


## etenn48

I work in emergency medicine and Kale is absolutely correct, DONT INJECT ANYTHING in question. An abcess or celulitis is the real deal bro and can lead to serious tissue loss or worse. I would ask him to use it first if he insists its good gear, then check to see what issues he may have from it. Personally it would still make me nervous......

----------


## eazy333

there is literally no way to verify the legitimacy of any black market steroids , even so called "hg"... know your source.

----------


## GeoBuilder

As embarrassingly as it is to admit this i got bunk gear a few years back. It was some home cooked garbage that I paid top $ for, but I was an ignorant noob, so I deserved it. I agree with what has been said over and over, don't put anything in your body you aren't absolutely sure about, the risks are far too great not to.

----------


## big.e

i got some test E amps .. so hard to break .. is it normal ?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> i got some test E amps .. so hard to break .. is it normal ?


depends on brand

----------


## hell911

damn, this is very good topic, very helpful for newbies!

will keep in mind before i buy my first pack.

----------


## globus profundus

do tell

----------


## XxAndreaxX

I have my own way to spot fake/underdosed gear.
1) For pharma gear, taste a drop on your tongue. you'll get used to the flavour, and the first fake amp, you'll bust it.
With pharma amps, normally either its 100% bunk or its 100% legit, i dont think there's warning for underdosed.
2) For UGL stuff, I'd always use short ester, beacuse even if its not total bunk, Its often underdosed, and some batches are severely underdosed even if the lab is legit. So if its the case, you use short ester, and adjust the dose day by day to get the best out of it, for long ester, you'll notice underdosed stuff when its too late and screw up the whole cycle.

----------


## Graham1992

Brilliant post!

----------


## Fllifter

> I have my own way to spot fake/underdosed gear.
> 1) For pharma gear, taste a drop on your tongue. you'll get used to the flavour, and the first fake amp, you'll bust it.
> With pharma amps, normally either its 100% bunk or its 100% legit, i dont think there's warning for underdosed.
> 2) For UGL stuff, I'd always use short ester, beacuse even if its not total bunk, Its often underdosed, and some batches are severely underdosed even if the lab is legit. So if its the case, you use short ester, and adjust the dose day by day to get the best out of it, for long ester, you'll notice underdosed stuff when its too late and screw up the whole cycle.


I normally drink the whole bottle, if I gain 10 pounds I know it's legit

----------


## John Andrew

Western Union give information to the Australian Customs. If you have had too many!!!!! transactions customs knock on the door. They did it to me and it was a full scale raid and included sniffer dogs. Don't trust any financial body. Nothing is safe. Good Luck John

----------


## Sathane

Great info. Thanks.

----------


## base4291ball

thank you! awesome

----------


## godzillaaaaa

Nice, hardest part buying from an online source is you dont always get to check the vials/amps until you've bought them and got them delivered so research beforehand is vital

----------


## mockery

amps are very easily faked now, its a bit of a worry.

----------


## mockery

also home brewer/UGL often use fake labels to sell their gear, doesn't mean teh gear is fake. This is very common in Oz, ur source should point out its obviously a fake label but legit gear.

----------


## Jdamm

Thank You!

----------


## 1st

Great advice, thanks!

----------


## Fairdinkydi

thanx heaps for info  :Smilie:

----------


## C27H40O3

> "kale" i want to have sexual interactions with ur display picture lol
> 
> good post


You guys from foreign countries always have amusing ways to say things. "sexual interactions". I never heard that expression before. Are you an abo?

----------

